# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Universāla Push-pull shēma uz tl494 iesācējiem

## Powerons

Universāla shēma kur arpotenciometriem var regulēt jaudu un frekvenci


Pielikumā PCB

Atradu lieki peremičku, izņēmu ārā





Audio494_2_PushPull.zip

----------


## JDat

Pats taisīji?
Ja jau iesācējiem, tad sīkāku parakstu vajadzētu. Kas, ko, kāpēc un kā strādā.

----------


## AndrisZ

Bet tas, ka jaudas tranzistoru izvadi pieskrūvējami ar skrūvītēm, lai var bieži mainīt, vien ir ko vērts!  ::

----------


## Powerons

Jā pilnībā mans izstrādājums  :: 
Un redz kur pirmā versija
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/234...kvalitāte-PCB
Un arī jaudas tranzistors uz skrūvēm, tas ir ļoti noderējis  :: 
   Varētu noderēt tiem kas sāk ar vientaktnieku un nav vēl izauguši līds Push-pull

----------


## Jurkins

Eu, pag, a tiem, kas tankā, var apskaidrot. Kurš gals tai shēmai skan, ja audio ielaiž iekšā tur, kur shēmā rakstīts?

----------


## tornislv

vairāk mani interesē, ko ar to shēmu vispār dara?  ::

----------


## ddff

Minēšu - "dziedošā lokizlāde" ?

ddff

----------


## karloslv

Faktiski arī D klases pastiprinātājs sanāktu.

----------


## JDat

Jā, plazmas skaņa ir tā lieta ar kuru katrs iesācējs sāk...

----------


## Powerons

ddff-> Pilnīga taisnība, audio ir "flyback" lokizlādei.


JDat->>More input!
Redz kur bilde, kā no 16V līdzstrāvas paceļ spriegumu priekš 220V lampiņas, lampiņa tāda kāda bija pie rokas 40W
Izejā protams maiņstrāva kādi 40Khz

----------


## JDat

> Izejā protams maiņstrāva kādi 40Khz


 Diezgan jokaini pateikts. bet nu labi. 
3A ieejā patērē.
Tāds regulējams impusbaroklis sanāk. Kas tas par trafiņu ar ko pacel spriegumu? gatavs 50 Hz vai pats kaut ko uztini?

Gala tranzistori jaudīgi, bet tik un tā laikam regulāri izlido eksperimentējot... A ko baro un dabū tos 16 voltus?

Kur fiška ka ir maināma frekvence/ Tas ir tāds kā unvierisāls labaratorijas variants eksperimentiem? Un vajadzības gadījumā var ielikt fisētu frekvenci lai beigās varētu tikt pie kaut kā, kas ir līdzīgs impulsbaroklim?

----------


## Powerons

Redz kur krievi jau uzbūvējuši manu devaisu  :: 
http://flyback.org.ru/viewtopic.php?...=asc&start=475

----------

